# New to female body building



## Helen (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi,

I've recently gotten into weight training and exploring the option of competing in bikini competitions but really have very little knowledge on this. 
Was hoping to get some advice on where to start and what it involves


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Helen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently gotten into weight training and exploring the option of competing in bikini competitions but really have very little knowledge on this.
> Was hoping to get some advice on where to start and what it involves


 Best advice I can give is get a coach! You can go it alone but you'll be against women who have had their diet and training set out to them by coaches who know their stuff.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice. Do you feel comfortable posting some photos of your current physique? Would be good to see where you at in your training, and what you're starting with.

Also, a coach is a good idea. Even if its just one day a week. Shouldn't cost a fortune, and he/she can get you a perfect diet and training plan together.

Best of luck!


----------

